# Not getting medical clearance



## manpal (Apr 30, 2012)

Dear all

I had applied for my spouse visa on 17 Oct, 2011. Undergone the medicals on 29 Dec.2011 when told by my CO. On 8 Feb.2012, I got a mail from MOC that further information is required before making any decision on my application as my X ray film showed some scar.

I undergone a series of tests like Blood test, Sputum test, Ct scans etc. and submitted the report on 29 May, 2012. 
After that I again got a mail from MoC on 22 July2012 that further X ray is required. I submitted it on 26 July 2012.
Now on 17 August,2012 again MOC have requested the sputum test on 26 November 2012 and Xray on 26 January 2013.

Can anybody on the forum will help me to understand why the MOC is delaying the process by asking for the reports again n again and not arriving on the conclusion.

My all medical test reports have turned out to be normal and I am not having any symptom of TB.
Now personally I am planning for the bronchoscopy as only this test vl give me the clear picture of whether I am really having some health issue or not.

My second question is if bronchoscopy report came out as normal can I make request to MoC for granting me the visa. What would be the process for that?


Kindly help me out as I am very much frustrated. Its been almost 1 year and I haven't got any result of my visa application.


Thanks n regards


----------



## Maz25 (Jul 6, 2008)

I think you got some of dates confused. We're still in 2012 

DIAC needs to take all steps possible to ensure that you are fit and healthy and do not have any conditions that will put an undue financial burden on the health system. Where there are doubts about your health, they are perfectly within their rights to request that you undertake further tests, so that they can satisfy themselves that you meet the health requirements. It might seem annoying to you but ultimately, they are being very fair as they could have simply said that your test results are not normal and that could have jeopardised the chances of getting a visa. Ultimately, if you want a visa, you need to comply with their requests.

No, you cannot ask that your visa be granted on the basis on your medical result. This decision is at the discretion of DIAC and unfortunately, you need to go with the flow here. When they have enough information, they will issue you with a decision - unfortunately, you cannot influence that process or how long it takes.


----------



## Guest (Aug 25, 2012)

Would there be any reason for scarring? Have you had TB which has been treated in the past? If so provide CO with details of such. If not you need to stop worrying about your visa and go visit your doctor as soon as possible. The only other case I saw of scarring with no TB was a serious condition were the woman needed to have half her lung removed due to cancer. She later got her visa after treatment.

DIAC will not issue you a visa if there is risk to the public with TB or a high chance of a drain on medicare through treating you. The responsibility is on you to provide the evidence this is not the case to allow HOC to make a decision. But you can not force them to issue a visa if the evidence is not clear you do not pass the very strict medical requirements.


----------



## saad.bakhtyar (Aug 23, 2012)

Scar on lungs in xray are not norml....as u didnt have tb....ur ct scan is ok u dont have anything serious....but there is some reason for scar ..means if u r hiding tell diac...scar can be result of some previous lung infection may be very old 10 + years ago...


----------



## Guest (Aug 25, 2012)

Exactly and an infection from years ago won't stop you getting a visa as long as it was treated. And even if not treated fully DIAC can get you to sign a health undertaking so you get treatment as soon as you are in Australia to ensure you are clear and healthy and do not infect others.


----------



## manpal (Apr 30, 2012)

manpal said:


> Dear all
> 
> I had applied for my spouse visa on 17 Oct, 2011. Undergone the medicals on 29 Dec.2011 when told by my CO. On 8 Feb.2012, I got a mail from MOC that further information is required before making any decision on my application as my X ray film showed some scar.
> 
> ...



Dear all,

Thanks very much for ur prompt replies....now please guide me further.

I had undergone bronchoscopy....My all reports are normal...m waiting for my culture report which usually comes after 1.5 months. My question is if my culture report also came normal..can I request MOC for "Health Undertaking" ??

I have updated MOC about my current reports.
Also Doctor have put me under medication for 6 months on the basis of CT Scan report. 

Is my case valid for Health Undertaking? How much time MOC takes for granting the visa after signing Health Undertaking?

Please reply...


----------



## oabushaban (May 14, 2012)

I've replied to you in my post ...


----------



## Guest (Aug 31, 2012)

Have you sent this information to your CO? You can not request a health undertaking, it is the CO who will offer it. You need to send the offical results and letter from your doctor saying what he is doing to treat you. Within the letter you tell them you are doing everything in your means to discover what it is and get it treated and that you are more than willing to undertaken any further tests and treatment they reccomend. That would let your CO know you will cooperate with any directions and conditions on your visa to get treatment.

Do this as soon as possible and let us know the reply.


----------



## manpal (Apr 30, 2012)

*meeting vth case officer*

Dear all

I want to ask about meeting the case officer.

What is the process to meet the case officer? How to take appointment?

Do anybody have met the case officer?

Please reply..



manpal said:


> Dear all
> 
> I had applied for my spouse visa on 17 Oct, 2011. Undergone the medicals on 29 Dec.2011 when told by my CO. On 8 Feb.2012, I got a mail from MOC that further information is required before making any decision on my application as my X ray film showed some scar.
> 
> ...


----------



## manpal (Apr 30, 2012)

_shel said:


> Have you sent this information to your CO? You can not request a health undertaking, it is the CO who will offer it. You need to send the offical results and letter from your doctor saying what he is doing to treat you. Within the letter you tell them you are doing everything in your means to discover what it is and get it treated and that you are more than willing to undertaken any further tests and treatment they reccomend. That would let your CO know you will cooperate with any directions and conditions on your visa to get treatment.
> 
> Do this as soon as possible and let us know the reply.


Dear Sir,

I have sent all the information to my CO but I am not getting any reply from her.

Now I am confused what to do next?

Can I apply for my tourist visa with spouse visa in processing? 

Please reply...


----------



## Guest (Sep 20, 2012)

You can yes but I don't see you being granted one with health concerns outstanding. They would likely believe you would overstay should you not meet the medical requirements.


----------



## Sea Horse (Oct 17, 2012)

Hi,

I am in the same position. I sent my xray in July 2012. MOC asked me to do the sputam tests which took 7 weeks. After the results were sent to MOC they kept saying that they have a huge backlog hence they will check my medicals after 4 weeks. After 5 weeks wait they asked me to sent another xray. Its been 1 week after that and no response. I have been waiting next almost 4 months. 

Can anyone tell me what next. Will they ask me to take some more tests? I have never had any infections or TB in the past. I have got myself checked and all is fine with me. Please advice?


----------



## Sea Horse (Oct 17, 2012)

I am surprised... why are you on medication if all your reports are normal?


----------



## manpal (Apr 30, 2012)

Dear all,

First of all thanks very much for replying all my queries....
Please help me out once more....as from my case u vl be knowing that I didnt get the medical clearance for my spouse visa...
After all the tests ...I am found positive for TB and kept on medication for 6 months....

I want to know what all documents I need to submit fresh again when I vl be completing my medication. It vl be completed in Feb.2013 and I had applied for spouse visa from 17 oct. 2011.
I had submitted all the documents when requested by my CO in Jan. 2012.

Kindly reply what all docs I need to submit again so that I can prepare them beforehand.

Thanks a ton


----------



## manpal (Apr 30, 2012)

Sea Horse said:


> Hi,
> 
> I am in the same position. I sent my xray in July 2012. MOC asked me to do the sputam tests which took 7 weeks. After the results were sent to MOC they kept saying that they have a huge backlog hence they will check my medicals after 4 weeks. After 5 weeks wait they asked me to sent another xray. Its been 1 week after that and no response. I have been waiting next almost 4 months.
> 
> Can anyone tell me what next. Will they ask me to take some more tests? I have never had any infections or TB in the past. I have got myself checked and all is fine with me. Please advice?


Dear

I was in the same condition as u mentioned. MOC asked for reports from me again n again n didnt reached on any conclusion. Then I personally consulted FORTIS Hospital, Mohali and I find the way. I was found positive for TB. I was also not having any of the symptoms but from bronchoscopy it was found positive.
I suggest u to go to sm good hospital and get all the tests done specially bronchoscopy, lavafe n sputum check.
After that I was on medication for 6 months, hopefully I vl get clearance after 6 mnths

Hope this helps u..


----------



## TheEndofDays (Apr 13, 2011)

manpal said:


> Dear
> 
> I was in the same condition as u mentioned. MOC asked for reports from me again n again n didnt reached on any conclusion. Then I personally consulted FORTIS Hospital, Mohali and I find the way. I was found positive for TB. I was also not having any of the symptoms but from bronchoscopy it was found positive.
> I suggest u to go to sm good hospital and get all the tests done specially bronchoscopy, lavafe n sputum check.
> ...


I thought you already did the sputum tests earlier? What was the clinic's findings? For lung scars, usually MOC would require sputum culture tests and follow up xray.


----------



## manpal (Apr 30, 2012)

TheEndofDays said:


> I thought you already did the sputum tests earlier? What was the clinic's findings? For lung scars, usually MOC would require sputum culture tests and follow up xray.


yes i had the sputum tests earlier bt there were no findings in them...it was only thru bronchoscopy n lavage that the culture came out as positive...MOC also had now recommended the treatment and asked for Xray reports after completion of trearment.


----------



## akanawu (Sep 1, 2012)

manpal said:


> yes i had the sputum tests earlier bt there were no findings in them...it was only thru bronchoscopy n lavage that the culture came out as positive...MOC also had now recommended the treatment and asked for Xray reports after completion of trearment.


Hmmm....A migrating dependent relative had similar issue with his X-ray report taken on 21 Nov, the panel doctor referred him to another clinic where he has been place on TB medication for 6months.

Our health status on the evisa application still says "required" after sending receipts from Medical Examination Clinics to CO.

My question is, when & how will MOC or CO contact us concerning his health condition??

I am anxious to hear from them.


----------



## TheEndofDays (Apr 13, 2011)

akanawu said:


> Hmmm....A migrating dependent relative had similar issue with his X-ray report taken on 21 Nov, the panel doctor referred him to another clinic where he has been place on TB medication for 6months.
> 
> Our health status on the evisa application still says "required" after sending receipts from Medical Examination Clinics to CO.
> 
> ...


After the medication, the clinic will repeat all the anti tb tests required by diac (sputum, repeat xray etc) and they will upload the results again via ehealth. The status will change to "further medicals results referred" and you will wait for further feedback (or visa grant with health underaking).

Does your CO know that you're dependent is undergoing medication?


----------



## timus17 (Jan 11, 2012)

Does disease like Asthma create lung scars ?

and how much can this disease(asthma) create problems for issuing 189 visa?


----------



## akanawu (Sep 1, 2012)

TheEndofDays said:


> Does your CO know that you're dependent is undergoing medication?


Have not heard anything from the CO yet even though the Medical Examinations was done only recently, 21 Nov to be precise.

I do not know the nitty gritty of this Medical Examination process and I have not seen the reports or talked to the doctor myself. My dependent is studying in Malysia and did his medicals in a e-health clinic there, while I live and did paper medicals here in Nigeria on the same 21 Nov. Online tracking show that my report was received by GH on 28 Nov.

What steps am I to take from here?? Thanks for your assistance.


----------



## burge (Jul 30, 2012)

akanawu said:


> Have not heard anything from the CO yet even though the Medical Examinations was done only recently, 21 Nov to be precise.
> 
> I do not know the nitty gritty of this Medical Examination process and I have not seen the reports or talked to the doctor myself. My dependent is studying in Malysia and did his medicals in a e-health clinic there, while I live and did paper medicals here in Nigeria on the same 21 Nov. Online tracking show that my report was received by GH on 28 Nov.
> 
> What steps am I to take from here?? Thanks for your assistance.


good day akanawu,
i can see on your time line that you have already been granted VISA. i am in lagos too. i will definitely be receiving invite on monday jan 7. i want to find out whether I can do the police clearance check(PCC) in alagbon,Lagos or i have to go to Abuja as stated on DIACs site. which hospital did you use for your medicals. so i can do mine there too(it appears fast).
it will be good to generally be in touch with you if you dont mind.
thank you.


----------



## Nurse (Dec 15, 2012)

Hi,

Just to share my own experience.
Lung scarring is a sign of infection usually caused by Mycobacterium Tuberculosis. Usually you don't get scar tissues if you have pneumonia (another lung infection). It is not uncommon for patients not to have signs or symptoms of TB. In my case, I found out I had a small scar on my lung when I had an x-ray as a nursing student back in 1996. All my tests were negative. But I still took a complete course of antituberculous treatment.
I applied for my first student visa to Australia in 2005 and I had to sign a health undertaking because of the scar. They took x-rays every three months just to ensure that the scar is not increasing in size (a sign of active TB).
For my second student visa, I did not have to sign a health undertaking as they have my records in Australia.
For my third student visa, I did the medicals here in Australia and I did a PR medical as I planned to apply for PR using the same medical. It took more than 6 weeks for the Commonwealth Medical Officer to finalize the medical. 

What I have been told about the whole process is that they want to make sure I am not having active TB and multiple x-rays at different time frames showing that the scar has remained the same is what they are looking for. They said that even though some one has active TB, they want it to be treated properly before they grant a visa and they will not reject the visa just because someone had a scar in their lungs. 
Hope this gives hope to all those people who are having this issue. Good luck.


----------



## akanawu (Sep 1, 2012)

Nurse said:


> Hi,
> 
> Just to share my own experience.
> Lung scarring is a sign of infection usually caused by Mycobacterium Tuberculosis. Usually you don't get scar tissues if you have pneumonia (another lung infection). It is not uncommon for patients not to have signs or symptoms of TB. In my case, I found out I had a small scar on my lung when I had an x-ray as a nursing student back in 1996. All my tests were negative. But I still took a complete course of antituberculous treatment.
> ...


Quite informative, thanks. But how long did your full course of treatment take??


----------



## Nurse (Dec 15, 2012)

akanawu said:


> Quite informative, thanks. But how long did your full course of treatment take??


A total of 6 months. 2 months with 4 drugs and the remaining 4 months with 2 drugs.


----------



## thumbsup (Dec 16, 2012)

Nurse said:


> Hi,
> 
> Just to share my own experience.
> Lung scarring is a sign of infection usually caused by Mycobacterium Tuberculosis. Usually you don't get scar tissues if you have pneumonia (another lung infection). It is not uncommon for patients not to have signs or symptoms of TB. In my case, I found out I had a small scar on my lung when I had an x-ray as a nursing student back in 1996. All my tests were negative. But I still took a complete course of antituberculous treatment.
> ...


Thanks a lot.. really very informative and valuable information..

Cheers.


----------



## sunil_93745 (Feb 22, 2013)

i am new in forum.i have done my first medical in 14/07/2012 and then they found scars so asked for sputum on 24 september an x ray after 14 january.we have done x ray on 16 January.but haven't got any answer from them .its been 7 weeks now.they r telling me to wait.is anyone can help me with this?


----------



## lucasblue (Mar 2, 2013)

I think I am undergoing the same situation. I submit my medical check up on Nov 2012. but my medical clearance is still undergoing external checking.Therefore, total around 4 months in delay. CO said that all document are received and fine. Pending for MOC.
I got a X-ray two weeks ago Because of other reasons and the doctor finds some scars on my lung. He suggested me to have some sputum tests to confirm the presence of TB. If so, he would like to start the TB treatment. However, I preferred starting it much earlier than having the culture result, coz it needs a month.
Just wondering anyone was withheld the process of granting visa because of such situation?
And so will they be granted the Visa eventually?


----------



## manpal (Apr 30, 2012)

Dear friend

This is to share my experience vth u....TB is such a disease vch is not easily diagnosed...I too was asymptomatic and I always believed that I am perfectly OK. But in my culture test from bronchoscopy , I was found positive for TB. I undergone a treatment for 6 months of TB and now I have submitted the letter from my doctor and all the CT scans and X-ray reports to the MOC for the clearance...

I will suggest all my friends out there that if there is any problem in X-ray..please donot wait and neglect...MOC people are very strict..they vl not spare u in any way...so if there is any problem in x-ray then vthout wasting any time get urself checked for TB...common tests are- X-ray, CT scans, Montaux test, bronchoscopy, lavage, sputum test...etc. and if found positive get urself treated for TB. Its of min. 6 months medication...

I got scar in my X-ray report on Feb. 2012 and after rigorous phase of testing of 7 months , I got to know on 28 Aug. 2012, that I had TB......TB diagonosis generally takes time because its thru culture report ..u got confirmation...also u have to relate all the test reports like montaux, ct scans , x-ray etc...

Hope this info vl help my friends those who are confused..about their medicals..


----------



## manpal (Apr 30, 2012)

Dear friends.

Please help me out....I had completed my TB medication and submitted the results on 25 feb. 2013 to the MOC but havent got any reply from them...Two month have already passed... AHC people repeat the same answer everytime...that there is serious backlog and it vl take time....but how much time it vl take...M really very depressed and frustrated ....Its been 2 years of our marriage but I am not living with my husband due to slow processing of the visa application....Can anybody on the forum help me out for speeding up my visa application.,...Is there any other alternative....My CO is also not communicating with me from last ten months....m very much confused and feeling trapped in the situation....


Any enlightenment will be appreciated...



manpal said:


> Dear friend
> 
> This is to share my experience vth u....TB is such a disease vch is not easily diagnosed...I too was asymptomatic and I always believed that I am perfectly OK. But in my culture test from bronchoscopy , I was found positive for TB. I undergone a treatment for 6 months of TB and now I have submitted the letter from my doctor and all the CT scans and X-ray reports to the MOC for the clearance...
> 
> ...


----------



## TheEndofDays (Apr 13, 2011)

manpal said:


> Dear friends.
> 
> Please help me out....I had completed my TB medication and submitted the results on 25 feb. 2013 to the MOC but havent got any reply from them...Two month have already passed... AHC people repeat the same answer everytime...that there is serious backlog and it vl take time....but how much time it vl take...M really very depressed and frustrated ....Its been 2 years of our marriage but I am not living with my husband due to slow processing of the visa application....Can anybody on the forum help me out for speeding up my visa application.,...Is there any other alternative....My CO is also not communicating with me from last ten months....m very much confused and feeling trapped in the situation....
> 
> ...



MOC has quite a huge backlog that even those who submitted additional meds last december/january are still waiting. The good thing is you're finished with the medication.


----------



## tenten (Aug 12, 2012)

TheEndofDays said:


> MOC has quite a huge backlog that even those who submitted additional meds last december/january are still waiting. The good thing is you're finished with the medication.


Oh, you don't say! I thought if you are submitting additional test results, you do not join the queue again. This is depressing!


----------



## rat (Aug 27, 2013)

hi all,
myself Ratheesh.I had applied for the SS 190 western Australia visa and got my medicals done on 14 aug 2013.Today morning I got a mail from CO stating that our medical is gone for referral to MOC and this may take 1 to 2 months for getting their opinion.The main thing is that i have been selected in a company in perth and required to go there for the final interview in oct.So please let me know is it possible to get visa grant by this time.We are physically healthy never had major disease or undergone any treatment.Awaiting your valuable reply


----------



## divyap (May 11, 2013)

rat said:


> hi all,
> myself Ratheesh.I had applied for the SS 190 western Australia visa and got my medicals done on 14 aug 2013.Today morning I got a mail from CO stating that our medical is gone for referral to MOC and this may take 1 to 2 months for getting their opinion.The main thing is that i have been selected in a company in perth and required to go there for the final interview in oct.So please let me know is it possible to get visa grant by this time.We are physically healthy never had major disease or undergone any treatment.Awaiting your valuable reply


It is common for the medicals to be referred. Even healthy people may be subjected to referrals sometimes as some are randomly picked. 
It'll most probably be cleared by 1 month. Sometimes it may get late but it deepens on the number of medicals being referred. 

Since October is your timeline, you need not worry. Everything would be sorted out at that time I guess.. 

All the best, 
Divya.


----------



## rat (Aug 27, 2013)

divyap said:


> It is common for the medicals to be referred. Even healthy people may be subjected to referrals sometimes as some are randomly picked.
> It'll most probably be cleared by 1 month. Sometimes it may get late but it deepens on the number of medicals being referred.
> 
> Since October is your timeline, you need not worry. Everything would be sorted out at that time I guess..
> ...



Dear Divya,

Thank you so much for your valuable reply.My agent is having the same opinion s yours.It may get cleared in one month time.

Thanks
Ratheesh


----------



## shashiprp (Jun 30, 2012)

Hi Experts,

My husband applied for 190 visa subclass and he underwent Sputum test and follow up chest X-ray as requested by Health team. the Test says no bacteria found in his sputum. So after the health test results are mailed to Australian health team, are there any further tests they may expect from us ?

Thanks in advance


----------



## rat (Aug 27, 2013)

shashiprp said:


> Hi Experts,
> 
> My husband applied for 190 visa subclass and he underwent Sputum test and follow up chest X-ray as requested by Health team. the Test says no bacteria found in his sputum. So after the health test results are mailed to Australian health team, are there any further tests they may expect from us ?
> 
> Thanks in advance


Dear All,

I got my visa grant today.Thanks for the support.The visa grant only 23 days after my medcal was referred to MOC.


----------



## drmuditgupta (Oct 7, 2013)

*Calcified granuloma*

Does anyone knows that presence of calcified granuloma also cause referral and delay in clearance for medical. My mother chest x ray shows calcified granuloma and I m worried that it may cause problems in medical. Any experience with similar situation is greatly appreciated


----------

